# Sex Offender Register Increase



## Awesome Wells (Nov 1, 2009)

Apparently the region has seen a 72% increase over the last ten years in the number of peple locally who are on the sex offenders register. What's that about?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 1, 2009)

Four possibilities:

1. Southwesterners have become 72% more perverted in the last decade.

2. The South West is the region of choice for perverts around the country, who've been moving there in droves.

3. People are being registered more easily as sex offenders now than ten years ago.

4. The register is a new thing that does not act retrospectively – ie those who committed a rape before the register came into existence are not on it. As such, you would expect, all other things being equal, the numbers on it to go up for a few decades until all the pre-register pervs have died.


Clue: it's almost certainly 4.


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2009)

Incomers
Nuff said


----------



## ymu (Nov 1, 2009)

It's no different for other regions AFAICT.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...18860/Fears-over-growth-in-sex-offenders.html


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 1, 2009)

That article doesn't analyse the reasons for the rise in numbers on the list beyond the glib 'The increase in the number of sex offenders being registered is a sign of progress' – a questionable statement: I'd see progress as the number on the register coming down. Factor 4. on my list must be a significant reason for the increase, but that isn't analysed at all, just a load of moral panic gubbins about how people are disappearing off the list.


----------



## bridgy45 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ive noticed that here in bridgwater   theres hardly a week goes by but theres not a sex offender in the mercury.I dont know if its because theyre getting better at catching them   or whether theres more of them about.Either way   its not good :-(


----------



## ymu (Nov 25, 2009)

It's because the press are deciding to report them more, maybe?


----------



## bridgy45 (Nov 25, 2009)

Could be .Its worrying though cos our town isnt that big.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 25, 2009)

Sex Offender Register??? I dont think they should even be in schools...


----------



## Jenerys (Nov 25, 2009)

madzone said:


> Incomers
> Nuff said


----------



## hermitical (Nov 26, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Sex Offender Register??? I dont think they should even be in schools...



 brilliant!


----------

